
Stanley Kubrick didn't do drugs - eightturn
http://brandonsneed.com/stanley-kubrick-didnt-drugs/
======
RoyTyrell
I basically agree with him; it's a chemical crutch for those whom have less
creativity than they'd like. Granted I think most drugs should be legalized,
usage is a personal choice, and sometimes they can be enjoyable, but I also
think as an artist you shouldn't _need_ them.

There have been numerous articles about "micro dosing" of LSD and how it's
supposedly expanding people's creativity, but to me it just sounds like people
want to use that as a justification for getting high at work.

